# painting oak cabinets



## Teamwags (May 5, 2011)

Excitied to be part of Contractor Tlk! Look forward to learning (old dogs can learn new tricks) & contributing. Has anyone used Cabinet Coat by Insl-X, a urethane acrylic satin enamel? Our paint store as sold it for over two years with no problems. Scuff sand, no primer, beautiful finish & very durable. Secondly, any ideas on pricing would be helpful. Like most areas everyone out on work in the midwest is a painter.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't care what product you use, you can not paint oak and expect respectable results. People paint all kinds of crazy things like glass, rugs, roofs and even the grass in their front lawn but that don't make it right. Painted cabinets are fugly and painted oak, even with a hundred coats of paint....will still show grain. 

Don't do it. Everyone will point and laugh


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> I don't care what product you use, you can not paint oak and expect respectable results.
> 
> Don't do it. Everyone will point and laugh


I disagree. I warned my customer of the grain showing and she its what she wanted so we proceeded. I did the back splash as well. Overall I was a bit skeptical before we started but it came out very good.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Delete


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I 've used the cabinetcoat, it worked OK, I think it was 45 bucksCDN, and it is usually a white tint, not dark, it went over an eggshell oil, as I recall, prime not needed, but to go over oak you will prime, I like BIN myself, two coat , roll or the grain won't fill well, probably better than just any latex semi. Looks better than dirty scuffed cabinets and about fifteen grand cheaper.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

MLCambell wood paste be reduced/tinted and sprayed, brushed, or rolled. Buff with a soft cloth after it dries and paint. You will still see some grain, but it won't be nearly as bad. 

You can paint anything and make it look better. Painted oak looks like painted oak


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

For these we did our normal protocol. Sand everything, wipe it down with deglosser, prime (zinnser), putty, sand, caulk and then 2 top coats of black Satin Impervo.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea well the oil thing is on the way out so we have to come up with other means, those ones look real fine, some though have small doors, crumby drawers, and I dunno maybe I'm getting tired of " we can get away with this", from the customer, all day re assembling cabinet doors, buy a new one.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> I don't care what product you use, you can not paint oak and expect respectable results. People paint all kinds of crazy things like glass, rugs, roofs and even the grass in their front lawn but that don't make it right. Painted cabinets are fugly and painted oak, even with a hundred coats of paint....will still show grain.
> 
> Don't do it. Everyone will point and laugh


Sometimes showing grain is the point. I saw some red oak cabs that were painted white, and they looked pretty awesome because the grain showed up as little black texture lines.


----------

